# Bartok's early music



## Lukas (Feb 18, 2012)

Does anybody know if Bartok's early pieces have ever been recorded? It seem none of his early piano pieces are on any of the Complete Piano Music albums I've seen.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Some of them were recorded for Bartók Records (his 2nd son's outfit) on BRS 914, and some are on a Giulia CD (GS 201036). I transferred the music to a CD-R, and didn't note which music came from which source.

Folk songs of Hungary, collected and arranged by Bartók and Kodály

Three Rondos on Folk Tunes

Four Old Tunes

Scherzo (49 seconds)

Ballade (Theme & Variations)

Old Dance Tunes

15 Hungarian Peasant Songs (I think this is from the CD)

There is also a recording (on LP) of Bartók's transcriptions of music by Italian composers of the Baroque period - which I have misplaced.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Quintet for piano and strings (quintetto italiano)

Sonata for violin and piano (Vilmos Szabadi)

Both works 1903/04.

Clear Brahm's influence.


----------



## Lukas (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. I've read about his early pieces in his biography and that's exactly how they were described, clear Brahms' influence but with hints of his later style. I'd love to heat them, too bad they're so hard to find.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Lukas said:


> Thanks for all the info. I've read about his early pieces in his biography and that's exactly how they were described, clear Brahms' influence but with hints of his later style. I'd love to heat them, too bad they're so hard to find.


I suspect that influence doesn't apply to most of the music I mentioned. The country Magyar element is pretty much overwhelming, as the man intended it to be.


----------

